# Designer öffnen



## HazelNut (22. Sep 2012)

Hey,
Ich wollte mal Eclipse ausprobieren, da ich vielleicht dachte das es möglicherweise besser ist als Netbeans.

Jedenfalls habe ich mir ein paar Plugins angeschaut und bin da auf WindowBuilder gekommen.
Dann habe ich mir den halt runtergeladen und die Dateien in das Verzeichnis kopiert, was aber aus irgendeinem Grund nicht so recht funktionieren wollte.

Dann habe ich mir noch mal per "import" die Sachen runtergeladen.
Es stand Installation abgeschlossen.

Nun habe ich hier einen neuen Button namens "create new visual class", wenn ich auf diesen klicke kommt immer ein Fenster, bei welchem ich noch etwas abschließen solle. Und den Swing Designer installieren soll, wenn ich das aber mache, erhalte ich die Meldung das es nicht Möglich ist auf Grund von irgendwelchen Konflikten.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee was ich dagegen machen kann?


----------



## Final_Striker (22. Sep 2012)

Installiere der WB über die "Install new Software" Funktion.

Hier findest du die URL die du dort angeben musst: https://developers.google.com/java-dev-tools/download-wbpro

Anleitung:

https://developers.google.com/java-dev-tools/wbpro/installation/updatesite_3.7


----------



## HazelNut (23. Sep 2012)

Hmm komisch, dabei habe ich es doch genau mit dem gemacht.

Naja hat jetzt ein Update ausgeführt und es funktioniert.

Danke sehr.
Warum füllt der immer den ganzen Frame aus, egal welchen Layout ich auswähle?
Und wie kann ich verhindern, dass er mir beim Vergrößern des Fensters ein paar Componenten gleich lässt?


----------

